

The Best Music For Coding - rjmarvin
http://sdtimes.com/SD_TIMES_BLOG_THE_BEST_MUSIC_FOR_CODING/By_Alex_Handy/About_APHEXTWIN_and_BOARDSOFCANADA_and_CAN_and_FLYINGLOTUS_and_MOUNTKIMBIE_and_NEGATIVLAND_and_NEU_and_PREFUSE73/61924

======
tribeofone
[http://di.fm](http://di.fm) \- for all tastes, perfect for programming.

